# Robson Leather - Robson Japan



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

As some of you may know, we do alot of work with Robson Leather Japan

we have had multiple cars, and parts created via them (interior, carbon panels etc) & owning a 34 with a full Robson interior its a very nice place to be :wavey::wavey::wavey:

Miguel took a trip to Robson yesterday and we thought we would share some pictures

the quality is amazing, the interiors are fantastic

if anyone wants anything please let us know.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fantastic quality.


----------



## WILLSTAGER (Nov 16, 2014)

Proper quality. A must have!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Amazing transformation of an R32 Interior for one of our customers.

enjoy!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A few small Robson Leather touches for my 34GTR courtesy of Newera Parts.. Thanks Miguel and Matty!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Il have to get your steering wheel


----------



## modb (Nov 24, 2014)

I love how clean it looks


----------

